# Mes 130P exclusive to Lowes $299.00



## dr k (Jan 18, 2019)

800 watts, top element or bottom element on one at a time.  I wonder how much the Mes 400 is going to cost when it comes out soon?
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Masterbuil...oker-Common-30-in-Actual-33-465-in/1000715610


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 18, 2019)

The broiler function is a nice add-on .


----------



## dr k (Jan 18, 2019)

Evening the heat in the smoker with the dual top vents is nice but the therm cabled probes might not be threaded through the top vents with the louvered interior false ceiling for the top element.  Owners may have to use the door.  I don't think it has the rotisserie like the 400 will have for the top element but if it would be optional, I would be able to get by without it if I wanted a Mes 30.


----------



## Drayken (Jan 18, 2019)

Problem I see with the 40 inch version, looks like it might be more difficult to do the mailbox mod. They changed the side loader.

https://www.masterbuilt.com/pages/gen-4


----------



## scarfa211 (May 7, 2019)

I have the lowes one, with just the element on top, to be honest, I never use it.  I have a grill if i want to char.  That was almost 300 bucks, so I can only imagine how much the one with the rotisserie is going to be.


----------



## dr k (May 7, 2019)

scarfa211 said:


> I have the lowes one, with just the element on top, to be honest, I never use it.  I have a grill if i want to char.  That was almost 300 bucks, so I can only imagine how much the one with the rotisserie is going to be.


$500.00 I believe and the rotisserie and top element are add ons.


----------



## dr k (Jun 1, 2019)

Drayken said:


> Problem I see with the 40 inch version, looks like it might be more difficult to do the mailbox mod. They changed the side loader.
> 
> https://www.masterbuilt.com/pages/gen-4


A new video of the 400 series Gen 4 and chip/chunk 150 watt  separate independent smoke generator.  This Gen 4 40" 440s 20077419 is $700 and the 430S 20076419 is $500 on Amazon.  Handles 4 probes but comes with one and just the 1200 watt bottom element and 150 watt chip/chunk burner.  Shelfs, top element and rotisserie is added $. When I originally started this thread this is the Gen 4 I was thinking of and not the Lowes signature series in Post #1.  Too much $ for me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2019)

Drayken said:


> Problem I see with the 40 inch version, looks like it might be more difficult to do the mailbox mod. They changed the side loader.
> 
> https://www.masterbuilt.com/pages/gen-4




With 2 top vents, probably don't need a Mailbox, except for Mail.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2019)

Holy Shoot!!
Just watched the MES 400 on YouTube. My 'Puter wouldn't play the one above.

Wow, that's some unit!!!
Only problem I see, other than cost is with all those bells & whistles, you're bound to have more problems than the ones we've been using over the last 10 years have.
If everything in that thing worked as it's supposed to do, it would be a "Dream" Smoker.

Bear


----------

